#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Аджан Джаясаро в России

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Ожидается приезд легендарного монаха Аджана Джаясаро, последнего ученика Аджана Чаа   

Более подробно  об Учителе и  рассписании лекций и ретрита будет на днях написано на сайте http://www.forest-sangha.ru/ 

/будут уточнения/

*Аджан Джаясаро в Москве*
*
30 мая суббота*

12.00- Дана в Корейском Храме Дальмаса

14.00-15.00-  публичная лекция / скорее всего в Открытом Мире/

около 18.00 чай и беседа в Ланкийском Храме в Химках

*1 июня понедельник*

12.00- Дана в Корейском Храме Дальмаса

после Даны  Лекция . инструкция по медитации  и ответы на вопросы

окончание около 16.00

*
В 4 июня в Питере состоится однодневный ретрит*, начало в 8 утра но просьба прийти пораньше  
Для тех кто не сможет принять в нем участие, но но интересуется Учением Аджана Джаясаро. могут прийти на окончание ретрита в 7.30

Пожалуйста те кто хочет принять  участие в ретрите сообщите мне по адресу 

epilester@gmail.com

----------

AlekseyE (06.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.05.2009), Morris Allan (31.05.2009), Neroli (10.04.2009), PampKin Head (06.04.2009), Zom (06.04.2009), Аньезка (11.04.2009), Вежга (28.10.2017), Кумо (29.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.04.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Изменение в рассписании


Аджан Джаясаро в Москве

30 мая суббота

12.00- Дана в Корейском Храме Дальмаса

15.00   чай и беседа в Ланкийском Храме в Химках

18.30- публичная лекция в Открытом Мире
           приходить с 18.00 http://www.openw.ru/rsh.htm

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Еще одно изменение :Smilie: 

Расписанием в Москве уже точно меняться не будет :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

*30 мая суббота
*
12.00 - Дана  (подношение монаху пищи как принято со времен Будды ) в  Корейском Храме Дальмаса  http://dalma.ru/we.html лекция, ответы на вопросы -вход свободный

18.30 - публичная лекция   в Открытом Мире http://www.openw.ru/rsh.htm
чтобы покрыть расходы аренды зала по возможности оплатите вход  100 руб 


*1 июня понедельник*

13.30 -   лекция, инструкция по медитации или ответы на вопросы / окончание около 16.00/

адрес в Химках ул. 8-го Марта д.9 кв 107, 17 этаж домофон 107.
от метро Речной Вокзал автобус или маршрутка 342 до остановки ул. 8-го Марта


*2 или 4 июня  в Питере состоится однодневный ретрит
* 
Более подробно о ретрите будет написано позже

----------

Alexeiy (29.04.2009), Neroli (29.04.2009), Raudex (29.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.04.2009)

----------


## Raudex

А он проведёт пуджу (чантинг) перед даной? И что нести из еды предпочтительнее?

----------


## Ersh

*Оффтоп*

Лен, а ты в России?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Ага 27 в час ночи вернулась :Kiss:

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> А он проведёт пуджу (чантинг) перед даной?
> 
> Конечно Аджан Джаясаро проведет  чантинг  "Благословения дающему"
> 
>  И что нести из еды предпочтительнее?


Могу подсказать что лучше не нести  :Wink: 
Печенья, сладости.

Лучше не нести тяжелую пищу. Когда монах приезжает из другой страны на короткий срок, то лучше не рисковать с сильно жирными блюдами 

На мой взляд хорошо : разные овощные блюда, салаты незаправленные или заправленные маслом, а не майонезом, яйца отварные,  можно немного кисломолочных продуктов ( йогурт, творожок, ??), немного ягод.

Рис мы сварим на всех  :Big Grin:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.05.2009), Pema Sonam (29.04.2009), Raudex (02.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.04.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Сегодня получила уточнения от Аджана Джаясаро  !
*
Однодневный ретрит в Санкт Питербурге
*
Начало ретрита в 19.00 3 го июня, окончание в 16.00 4 го июня.

_Кто не может принять участие в ретрите, может прийти к началу ретрита 3 го июня   в  19.00 на Дхарматок Аджана  ( Вход бесплатный, сообщать не надо)
_

Ретрит состоится в Ретритном центре в Паловске в Санкт-Петербургском  по адресу ( спасибо большое) 

http://kwanumzen.ru/projects/pavlovsk.htm

Сообщите  о желании принять участие в ретрите по адресу epilester@gmail.com
или по телефону 8-916-844-44-67

Возьмите с собой спальник, коврик и подушку для медитации,удобную одежду

Участие в ретрите свободное. 
Приветствуются все, в том числе и те, кто желает помочь организаторам в покрытии расходов  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (10.05.2009), Pema Sonam (07.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (18.05.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

*Внимание!*
Для желающих принять участие в ретрите, 

*место проведения остается прежним - Ретритный центр в Паловске в Санкт-Петербургского Дзэн Центра"Дэ Хва Сон Вон"*

если есть вопросы пишите мне по адресу epilester@gmail.com или звоните.

----------

AlekseyE (18.05.2009), Mylene (18.05.2009), Neroli (18.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (18.05.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Более подробное расписание пребывания Аджана Джаясаро в храме "Дальма-са" http://dalma.ru/we.html , 30 мая, суббота   

       12.00 -      Дана- подношение монаху пищи как принято со времен 
                        Будды, /приходите пораньше/
~12.45-13.00- Благословение деткам 
                      - Для желающих -принятие Прибежища и Пяти обетов.
                      - Беседа с Учителем

----------

AlekseyE (18.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (18.05.2009), Mylene (18.05.2009), Neroli (18.05.2009), sergey (18.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (18.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

*Внимание!*
Изменение расписания пребывания Аджана Джаясаро в храме "Дальма-са" http://dalma.ru/we.html , 30 мая, суббота

10.30 - Приезд Аджана Джаясаро в храм "Дальма-са".

11.00 - 11.30 - Дана.

13.30 - Дхарматок.

----------

Pema Sonam (29.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa



----------

AlekseyE (30.05.2009), Neroli (30.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.05.2009), Pema Sonam (30.05.2009), Raudex (30.05.2009), Zom (31.05.2009), Аньезка (31.05.2009), Вятко (30.05.2009), Кумо (30.05.2009), Слава (30.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (30.05.2009), Чиффа (30.05.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Ну и оперативность у Вас! Не прошло ещё и трёх часов.
Всё было здорово!

----------


## Raudex

А есть что б посол и Рупасири были лицом?

----------


## Raudex

Тем кто ещё намеревается повидать аджана 1 числа в Химках
*НАЧАЛО УТРОМ В 10:30*

----------

Pema Sonam (30.05.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

внесу свой вклад :Smilie:

----------

Aлександр Г. (31.05.2009), Ersh (30.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (30.05.2009), Fat (01.06.2009), Ho Shim (31.05.2009), Neroli (30.05.2009), Pema Sonam (30.05.2009), Raudex (30.05.2009), Zom (30.05.2009), Аньезка (31.05.2009), Дролма Церинг (01.06.2009), Марица (30.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (31.05.2009), Слава (30.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (30.05.2009), Чиффа (30.05.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

фоток добавить?

----------

Raudex (30.05.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> фоток добавить?


Давай. :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

еще чуть чуть :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (31.05.2009), Aлександр Г. (31.05.2009), Ersh (30.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (30.05.2009), Fat (01.06.2009), Ho Shim (31.05.2009), Neroli (30.05.2009), Pema Sonam (30.05.2009), Raudex (30.05.2009), Аньезка (31.05.2009), Дролма Церинг (01.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (31.05.2009), Чиффа (30.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А есть что б посол и Рупасири были лицом?


Дополнил )

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Ожидается приезд легендарного монаха Аджана Джаясаро, последнего ученика Аджана Чаа


Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на тему Интересная история о реинкарнации и подправьте меня, если я в чем - то ошибся. Также рассказанная история Аджаном исключительно интересная и важная, и если бы было большой подробностей - было бы очень хорошо.

Спасибо!

----------


## Аньезка

Ну слава богу, что всё прошло хорошо!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Огласите пожалуйста окончательный (утверждённый) график пребывания Аджана в *ПИТЕРЕ*.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Огласите пожалуйста окончательный (утверждённый) график пребывания Аджана в *ПИТЕРЕ*.


Да, было бы желательно.
Я достоверно знаю что в Буддавихаре, в Горелово во вторник 02.06.2009 в 19-00 будет лекция. Аджан Чатри приглашает всех, приходите  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (31.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Печально что тут http://forest-sangha.ru/ так никто и не исправил время начала мероприятия в Химках 1 июня. Боюсь какая-то часть людей приедет в 13.30, когда Аджан уже будет собераться уезжать.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Svarog

Благодарю всех, кто организовал встречу с Аджаном!
Отдельное спасибо посольству королевства Тайланд, Лене Пинчевской, храму Дальма-са и Алексею (за прекрасный перевод)!
Также благодарю всех присутствовавших в Дальма-се и Открытом мире за необыкновенно гармоничную и дружественную атмосферу!

----------

Pema Sonam (01.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Разумеется один человек всё же опаздал по причине того что не исправили время начало мероприятия в Химках.
Однако встреча всё равно удалась, хотя людей было мало, но зато задали все самые ценные вопросы: про бритьё бровей, про нижнее бельё и про бхиккхуни  :Wink:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.06.2009), Аминадав (01.06.2009), Кумо (02.06.2009), Сергей Муай (01.06.2009), Слава (01.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

надо же. какие животрепещущие вопросы.  :Smilie:    а еще мне говорят что  вопросы выбирал.

----------

Raudex (01.06.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa



----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.06.2009), Pema Sonam (01.06.2009), Raudex (01.06.2009), Аньезка (01.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (01.06.2009), Слава (01.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

А может кто-нибудь рассказать, какие имена на этом форуме у тех, кто на фото?

----------

Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

[QUOTE=Raudex;268455]Разумеется один человек всё же опаздал по причине того что не исправили время начало мероприятия в Химках.
QUOTE]

Зато этому человеку повезло: сразу предложили поехать на машине в Питер и он согласился.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Однако встреча всё равно удалась, хотя людей было мало, но зато задали все самые ценные вопросы: про бритьё бровей, про нижнее бельё и про бхиккхуни


Встреча действительно прошла в прекрасной тёплой атмосфере. А вопросов было гораздо больше / и не только про нижнее бельё, (  :Smilie: который, кстати, сам Raudex задал)/.
Меня впечатлило, когда Аджан встал и начал медленно снимать верхнюю монашескую одежду, пока не остался в нижней. Это он делал, рассказывая о монашеском одеянии и способах его надевания.Это было сильно.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.06.2009), Raudex (01.06.2009), Илия (02.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (02.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Во!!!!!!! до чего Бхикшу довели. интересно он еще согласится после этого в Россию приезжать?

----------

Raudex (01.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> ..интересно он еще согласится  в Россию приезжать?


Мне кажется, Аджану у нас понравилось. Очень надеюсь, что приедет ещё.

----------

Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Сообщение от Raudex
> 
> 
> Разумеется один человек всё же опаздал по причине того что не исправили время начало мероприятия в Химках.
> 
> 
> Зато этому человеку повезло: сразу предложили поехать на машине в Питер и он согласился.


Орг. косяк от этого не перестаёт оставаться косяком

----------

Читтадхаммо (02.06.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А может кто-нибудь рассказать, какие имена на этом форуме у тех, кто на фото?


На  фото  человек  в  очках ,он случайно  не  бурят-ли ?

----------


## Raudex

> На  фото  человек  в  очках ,он случайно  не  бурят-ли ?


Не совсем... Это господин Сампонг  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

Вчера спонтанно получилась довольно длительная беседа "вопросы-ответы" с Аджаном Джаясаро в питерской Буддавихаре. Некоторые интересные моменты, о которых Аджан рассказал и прояснил (из того что я запомнил):

#1. В Тайланде ~300.000 монахов. Только 10% из них на постоянной основе. Остальные временные.

#2. Практикующий уединённое затворничество монах - очень редкое и можно даже сказать экстраординарное явление в Тайланде.

#3. Все иностранные тайские монастыри (например, Амаравати в Англии) - это тайская сангха на 100%, и они неотделимы от тайской сангхи никоим образом. Нет никакой "английской сангхи".

#4. Среди практикующих медитацию монахов очень мало тех, кто достигает джханы.

#5. Более 30 лет назад монахам в Тайланде категорически запрещались любые физические упражнения, например, йога. Вместо таких упражнений была медитация ходьбы и какие-то работы по монастырю. В последнее время, однако, это практикуется монахами в индивидуальном порядке для поддержания формы. Однако так, чтобы этого никто не видел.

#6. Дэвы (божества) существуют и помогают тем, кто практикует Дхамму. Некоторые практикующие монахи видят их в медитации, некоторые - в повседневности "обычными глазами". [Подробностей не упомяну, чтобы поменьше фантазий было]. 

#7. Медитативные погружения сложноизмеримы и трудноописуемы в рамках чётких стандартов. Практически у каждого индивидуальный ум, который "индивидуально" медитирует и по-разному себя ведёт на глубоких стадиях в медитации.

#8. Если практика рассмотрения собственных конструкций тела-ума как аничаа-анатта-дуккха создаёт дискомфорт и напряжение, лучше не заниматься этим, а обратить внимание на более начальные практики - медитацию доброты, развитие нравственных качеств, в частности - щедрости (дана).

#9. В глубокой медитации не стоит играться с джхановым фактором восторга "pity" без присмотра опытного учителя.

#10. Что касается системы "сухой випассаны", то Аджан скептически смотрит на эту систему (которая, кстати,  как он сказал, сложилась в Бирме в 19 веке), в частности - в отношении системы (перечня) випассана-ньян. Однако он сказал, что при развитии медитации выбор вектора между успокоением и рассмотрением у всех будет варьироваться - кто-то в какой-то момент "почувствует", что нужно больше уделять внимания рассмотрению, а кто-то - что нужно больше уделить внимание успокоению. Также кто-то может дойти до джханы через большее рассмотрение, кто-то - через большее успокоение. Он в целом подтвердил идею Аджана Чаа и Аджана Буддадасы о том, что саматха-випассана единый цельный путь - нет "двух" путей - отдельных саматхи (джхан) и випассаны (без джхан).

#11. Идеальный вариант монашеской духовной практики, по мнению Аджана - это чередование длительных индивидуальных затворничеств с активной общественной работой - и то и другое даёт пользу, ибо позволяет видеть как ведёт себя ум в одиночестве и в группе (второе также очень полезно и для людей - общества). (Кстати, именно так практиковал дост. Аджан Ли Дхаммакаро в прошлом веке).

#12. По мнению Аджана, Сотапанна (Вступивший-в-Поток) видит ниббану в момент постижения плода (вступления в поток), "подобно тому, как луна отражается в колодце".

#13. Самое интересное в 8 уровнях святости - уровень Сотапаттимагги (пред-Сотапанны). Это тот, кто ещё не вступил в поток, но уже обязательно в него вступит до окончания жизни. Сам же момент становления Сотапаттимаггой по мнению Аджана не является чётким (для определения), в отличие от момента становления Сотапаттипалой (Вступивший-в-Поток). Аджан полностью подтвердил то, что я писал ранее здесь.

#14. Дхаммакая (Дхармакая) - сильная и опасная развивающаяся секта в Тайланде. Опасная и в плане социальной силы (которая только возрастает), и в плане учений, которые сильно искажены относительно буддизма Тхеравады. Секта очень богатая, имеет мощные "корни" в верхушке тайской сангхи (почему и не загибается). Дхармакая имеет множественные центры за границей по всему миру, активно скупает имущество и землю за границей, заселяет своими монахами заброшенные монастыри в Тайланде. Вполне возможно, что скоро появится в России.

#15. (просто как любопытный факт). Аджан Джаясаро проходил безвылазный 1-годичный индивидуальный "тёмный" ретрит в пещере на границе с Бирмой с 30-минутным ежедневным чтением со свечкой. Еду подавали в пещеру другие монахи (то есть из пещеры он вообще не выходил).

----------

AlekseyE (03.06.2009), Alexeiy (03.06.2009), Andrei Besedin (04.06.2009), Aлександр Г. (03.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (03.06.2009), Fuerth (05.06.2009), Ho Shim (04.06.2009), Mu Nen (03.06.2009), PampKin Head (03.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.06.2009), Pema Sonam (04.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009), Sergei (17.06.2009), Sforza (03.06.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Ануруддха (03.06.2009), Аньезка (03.06.2009), Илия (04.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2009), Норбу (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Добавлю насчёт "линии Аджана Ча". Аджан Джаясаро сказал, что нет никакой отдельной структуры Аджана Ча и, что ему странно слышать, что кто-то в России противопоставляет "линию Аджана Ча" остальной тайской Сангхе. И, что он будет способствовать прояснению этого вопроса.

----------

AlekseyE (03.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (03.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## AlekseyE

Zom, спасибо за интересный рассказ! Жаль, что такие беседы не записываются на аудио или видео.

----------

Zom (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

Ах да, вспомнил ещё один вопрос к Аджану (относится к пункту #4):

Я ему сказал, что встречаются разные мнения учителей - одни говорят, что джхана легко достижима, и это не такое запредельное состояние. Другие - что это достаточно запредельное. Он ответил, что те, кто говорят о её "лёгком" достижении - хотят прибавить практикующим энтузиазма (чтобы руки не опускались). Другие же напротив, хотят принизить "пыл" и упорство, которые являются лишь помехой для практики. В целом же о "реальности" достижения см. сам пункт 4. 

Плюс ещё один "подпункт" сюда же, об упорстве и настойчивости в медитации. Аджан об этом рассказывал и в Москве и у нас упомянул (история такая):

"Один ученик спросил мастера медитации - "Учитель, если я буду практиковать вот так, и эдак и вот так, за сколько лет я достигну просветления?" - Учитель ответил - "за пять лет". Тогда ученик сказал "Учитель, а если я приложу в два раза больше усилий к этому, тогда за сколько?". Учитель ответил - "тогда за десять".

-)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Veronica (03.06.2009), Илия (04.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2009), Норбу (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## Слава

В Москве Аджан дарил диски с записями своих выступлений на ретритах в 2006-2008 годах, в принципе, если их внимательно прослушать, то 99% вопросов отпадут сами собой  :Wink: 

Еще мне понравился момент в понедельник, когда ему был задан вопрос из разряда тех, которые относятся уже к уровню Сотопанн и которые здесь на форуме так любят обсуждать и разводить жаркие дискуссии, то он ответил, что когда Ачаану Ча задавали аналогичные вопросы, то тот так смотрел на спрашивающего, что последнему становилось жутко неловко и неудобно, потом добавил, что он сейчас не будет этого делать, дабы не смущать никого. А потом подробно объяснил, что если вопрос такого рода действительно насущен, то предполагается, что практикующий уже стоит на пороге проявления данных факторов и нужно общаться с учителем, который продолжительно отслеживал ваш прогресс, если же вопрос ради вопроса, то это ни что иное, как интеллектуальные игры, которые в свою очередь не есть кармически умелые поступки. Как-то так  :Embarrassment:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Ho Shim (04.06.2009), Pema Sonam (04.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009), Won Soeng (04.06.2009), Илия (04.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

В общем-то логично.

----------

Слава (03.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.06.2009)

----------


## Слава

> В общем-то логично.


Если бы еще каждый участник форума придерживался этой логики  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

> Еще мне понравился момент в понедельник, когда ему был задан вопрос из разряда тех, которые относятся уже к уровню Сотопанн


Вы, должно быть, имеете в виду вопросы, которые относятся к уровню Архатов, а не Сотапанн:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=416

----------


## Слава

> Вы, должно быть, имеете в виду вопросы, которые относятся к уровню Архатов, а не Сотапанн:
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=416


Да, да,  я просто образно выразился ) 
Относительно моего уровня, что Сотопанны, что Архаты одинаково далеки  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zom

> Относительно моего уровня, что Сотопанны, что Архаты одинаково далеки


Что касается уровня Сотапанны - то в суттах встречаются слова Будды о том, что это тот, кому ещё предстоит много поработать - поэтому на мой взгляд "вопросы уровня Сотапанн" - это как раз те вопросы, которые нужно тщательно изучать, понимать и практиковать. А вот про "бескачественное сознание", архатапаллачитту, ниродху - это вообщем-то да, достаточно далёкие вещи.

----------


## PampKin Head

Остался нераскрытым вопрос с Силадхара сангхой в одном из монастырей тайской Сангхи.

----------


## Слава

> Что касается уровня Сотапанны - то в суттах встречаются слова Будды о том, что это тот, кому ещё предстоит много поработать - поэтому на мой взгляд "вопросы уровня Сотапанн" - это как раз те вопросы, которые нужно тщательно изучать, понимать и практиковать. А вот про "бескачественное сознание", архатапаллачитту, ниродху - это вообщем-то да, достаточно далёкие вещи.


Да, Вы безусловно правы. Просто я выражаюсь в контексте обще встречи с Аджаном. 
Собственно в понедельник у нас обсуждались по большому счету 2 вопроса: 
1) От Ивана вопрос уровня Архатов  :Smilie: 
2) Мой вопрос о монастырях в Европе, США и Австралии и об опасности адоптации Буддизма под нужды западного человека.
Судя по неподдельному интересу Аджана, тема эта его волнует и была освещена очень подробно и разбита на несколько разделов.
В частности, он многократно делал акцент на том, что сама медитация без предварительного развития Благородного Восьмеричного Пути по сути безплодна и уж точно не является первичной задачей.

Если вы пробежитесь по основным топикам этого форума, то в большинстве случаев это практически не обсуждается, всем подавай присутствие\отсутствие дыхания в 4-й джхане  :Big Grin:

----------

AlekseyE (04.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Pema Sonam (04.06.2009), Tiop (03.06.2009), Аминадав (03.06.2009), Илия (04.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Зря вы, друзья, понаставили Зому спасиб  :Frown:  Ничему из этого нельзя доверять  :Frown: 

Я, кстати, предполагал, что Зом что-то такое напишет.

Судите сами:




> #10. Что касается системы "сухой випассаны", то Аджан скептически смотрит на эту систему


А вот здесь ниже он описывает в разделе практики медитации практику в русле "сухой випассаны".

Кому верить, Зому или тому, что аджан Джаясаро написал?




> MEDITATION
> 
> The third aspect of Buddhism is meditation, the development of mental calm and insight. In their normal state, our minds are scattered and out of control. We find it hard to stop thinking even for a moment. The tremendous energy of the mind is thus never harnessed and put to good use. Meditation is a way to focus the mind, so as to enable it to withdraw from its usual preoccupations, and penetrate the truth of our existence.
> 
> *Meditation is not merely a means of relaxation, nor is it a technique to escape from stressful responsibility into blissful trance.* It is rather a precise means for sharpening, strengthening, and ultimately purifying the mental faculties. Initially one concentrates the mind on a particular object, just as to tame a wild animal, one might tie it to a post. *There are many possible objects to use for this purpose. One that many people find useful is the sensation of the breath at the tip of the nostrils, but whatever object is employed, the important point is to maintain a close, alert, and continual awareness of it.*
> 
> *At first, of course, we can't. Concentration is difficult. It goes against the grain of our distraction. But with patience, perseverance, and good humour, it is not impossible. When the mind strays away from the object one gently but firmly brings it back again - again and again and again.
> 
> Eventually the concentration becomes more or less effortless and the mind bright and firm. Here, fore.g.oing the initial object, one merely maintains a sharp, bare awareness of whatever is arising consciousness - be it a physical sensation, a feeling, a thought, a perception, or whatever - staying with the changing nature of each phenomenon rather than its content.
> ...


http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud/ebdha181.htm

Могу привести другие ссылки, например, где аджан говорит, что лесные монахи в их традиции практикуют больше медитации при ходьбе, чем сидячей медитации. (аджан Чаа настаивал на том, что нельзя пренебрегать медитацией при ходьбе, в отличие от Зома, у которого всё подтверждается, что он думает  :Frown:  )

 :Frown:

----------

Solano (10.07.2009)

----------


## Zom

Тиоп - вам, по-моему, уже давно пора посетить "финские парильни" -)




> 2) Мой вопрос о монастырях в Европе, США и Австралии и об опасности адоптации Буддизма под нужды западного человека.
> Судя по неподдельному интересу Аджана, тема эта его волнует и была освещена очень подробно и разбита на несколько разделов.
> В частности, он многократно делал акцент на том, что сама медитация без предварительного развития Благородного Восьмеричного Пути по сути безплодна и уж точно не является первичной задачей.
> 
> Если вы пробежитесь по основным топикам этого форума, то в большинстве случаев это практически не обсуждается, всем подавай присутствие\отсутствие дыхания в 4-й джхане


Да, он ставил особое ударение на социальной работе. Даже сказал, что у него была очень высокая по тайским меркам должность настоятеля монастыря Аджана Чаа, которую он оставил ради практики. Но всё равно сохранил одну программу по развитию буддийского обучения в детских садах (в Тайланде), которой, как я понял, активно занимается. В частности - как пример - он сказал, что попытался видоизменить 5 обетов панча-силы так, чтобы они не содержали отрицаний, т.е. выставить их в позитивном смысле, а не негативной - без частиц "не". Ну это чтобы маленькие дети лучше воспринимали. 

А что касается тем - многим и так понятно, что практикуется весь Благородный Путь, а не только 7 или 8-ой фактор. Просто с другими факторами всё более-менее понятно, тогда как с этими двумя - не совсем. Отсюда и такое количество тем про это.

----------


## Слава

Еще один интересный момент. Когда Аджан отвечал на вопрос о женской сангхе, то он привел очень простой пример, что в странах традиционного буддизма (Бирма, Таиланд) никто и не помнит о существовании женской сангхи, соответственно и сожаления об утрате нет и вопрос о возрождении не ставится автоматически   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Почему здесь людей так беспокоит этот вопрос - большая загадка

----------

AlekseyE (04.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему здесь людей так беспокоит этот вопрос - большая загадка


Потому что здесь есть последователи силадхара сангхи.

----------

Raudex (03.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Тиоп - вам, по-моему, уже давно пора посетить "финские парильни" -)


Вот здесь интересные ваши учения:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=79

Это одно из них, очередное, видимо.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Вот здесь интересные ваши учения:
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=79
> 
> Это одно из них, очередное, видимо.


Вы знаете, Tiop, христиане именно в этом месте иногда (ну самые сознательные и со ссылкой на себя в том числе) приводят притчу Иисуса про "бревнышко". Я конечно осознаю что и ко мне она относится в полной мере, но все же ... присмотритесь к ней.
С уважением.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Zom (03.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=16

----------


## Zom

> Вы знаете, Tiop, христиане именно в этом месте иногда (ну самые сознательные и со ссылкой на себя в том числе) приводят притчу Иисуса про "бревнышко". Я конечно осознаю что и ко мне она относится в полной мере, но все же ... присмотритесь к ней.
> С уважением.


Увы, это, похоже, уже лечится только баном ;-/

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=16


Это очень хорошие цитаты из канона. Но если честно мне вас очень жаль. Мне жалко того вашего времени, которое вы тратите на выискивание промахов и "огрехов" у других участников. Первое - это то, что вы себя считаете абсолютным знатоком всех возможных текстов и их толкований, и второе, это то что данное время уверен что вы могли бы потратить с гораздо большей пользой.
Хотя безусловно не хотелось бы чтобы вы воспринимали данные слова как нотацию - вы ведь свободное существо.

----------

AlekseyE (04.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Fuerth (05.06.2009), Zom (03.06.2009)

----------


## Слава

> Потому что здесь есть последователи силадхара сангхи.


Кто ?  :EEK!: 
Тайские женщины довольствуются статусом мэйчи, а исключительно для наших возродим институт бхиккхуни ?

----------


## Топпер

> Зря вы, друзья, понаставили Зому спасиб  Ничему из этого нельзя доверять 
> 
> Я, кстати, предполагал, что Зом что-то такое напишет......
> 
> А вот здесь ниже он описывает в разделе практики медитации практику в русле "сухой випассаны".
> 
> Кому верить, Зому или тому, что аджан Джаясаро написал?


Тиоп, вы часто пишите очень интересные сообщения с редкой и малоизвестной информацией. Но делаете это в очень уж категоричной форме, обижающей других участников. 
Не хочется подвергать редактированию или удалению ваши посты. Не хочется также накидывать штрафные баллы. Т.к. участник вы интересный. У каждого здесь есть своя точка зрения и своё видение Дхаммы. И у вас и у Зома. И, вроде бы, ни у кого она пока не выходит за допустимые рамки.

Поэтому большая просьба: побольше метты в общении с другими.

----------

AlekseyE (04.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Fuerth (05.06.2009), Raudex (03.06.2009), Won Soeng (04.06.2009), Zom (03.06.2009), Аминадав (03.06.2009), Илия (04.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (04.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (04.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, во время разговора с Аджаном Джаясаро он высказывался в том смысле, что не прочь каждый год приезжать в Россию.

----------

AlekseyE (04.06.2009), Ersh (04.06.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.06.2009), Pema Sonam (04.06.2009), Raudex (04.06.2009), Михаил Макушев (04.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (04.06.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Кстати, во время разговора с Аджаном Джаясаро он высказывался в том смысле, что не прочь каждый год приезжать в Россию.


Это очень радует, если так будет!!!!!

_а то в этом году у меня не получилось приехать на встречу_

----------


## PampKin Head

А как прошел семинар в Павловске?

----------


## Топпер

Ещё не известно. только завтра закончится.

----------


## Zom

По словам Андрея всё прошло замечательно. Было примерно 20 человек.
Аджан ещё много всего интересного порассказывал.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> По словам Андрея всё прошло замечательно. Было примерно 20 человек.
> Аджан ещё много всего интересного порассказывал.


Поподробнее бы.

----------


## Zom

Ну я так сходу не вспомню, кроме пары историй про пещеры - одна про пещеру в Индии, которую он посещал во время странствий в юношеском возрасте. Один человек, обладающий в*и*дением, сказал что в этой пещере он спал на своих костях, ибо в одной из прошлых жизней умер в этом самом месте будучи йогом. А вторая история про пещеру, в которой он сидел одногодичный ретрит. Там у него жила летучая мышь, а в пещере малейшее шевеление уже режет слух. Вообщем она всё время ему мешала медитировать. И он к ней направлял такие мысли: "пусть тебе будет хорошо.. пусть тебе будет хорошо .. пусть тебе будет хорошо..  ...но в другом месте" -))) (вообщем наверное он её выгнал, потому как сказал что потом она там уже не жила).

Если Андрей появится тут - может напишет поподробнее.

----------


## AlekseyE

Аудиозаписи бесед Аджана Джаясаро на сайте "Колесо Дхаммы"

----------


## Топпер

А откуда там запись лекции в Буддавихаре взялась не известно?

----------

